# Dave KG Machine Polishing Tuition Days 2009 - DA & Rotary



## Dave KG

Following on from the success of the first DA tuition day, and the popularity of the second (already fully booked) I have decided to put on a set of tuition days in the coming year for DW Members & Friends which will follow the same formal as the one already gone  Other days will be held too, however the ones that are listed below will be the tuition days geared for Detailing World members.

The list here will grow as new tutorial days are added, and links to the completed days will also be posted here for folks to get an idea of what is involved 

If you would like to attend a meet, just post up below with the meet you would like to attend and I will add you to the list in this post. Each day is strictly limited to five people attending to ensure that plenty of time can be spent on the cars to gain as much experience as possible out of the days.

_*Every tuition day listed will take place at my unit, based near Dundee. Full directions will be PMd to you, I am reliably informed they are easy to follow and the unit is easy to find :thumb:

Each of the tuition days will cost £50 per head for those attending to cover the day's tuition, all products used on the day (you will have access to my detailing collection ), and the food, teas and coffees as well 

Paint Doctor Sessions are £30 per session, to cover the session time, and all products used.*_

For full details about the meets, please see the details at the end of this thread.

----------------------------------

*Machine Polishing Class (DA & Rotary) - 21st November 2009 : FULLY BOOKED

1. ross_888
2. wizard77
3. wizard77
4. johnbuck
5. stuart114*

---------------------------------

More to follow, including the potential for more detailed master classes later in the year... Watch this space :thumb:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dual Action Polishing Day*

Interested in Dual Action polishing? Or just got yourself a G220 or Kestrel dual action polisher and looking for hints and tips on how to use it? This day is for you.

*Introduction to Paint Correction*
What kind of defects are you likely to experience on paintwork, and how you would be going about correcting them... taking the form of a discussion about paintwork in general and methods for defect correction.

*Paintwork Preparation*
The pre polishing stages... Beginning with a discussion about the best ways to prepare the paintwork ready for polishing and how we can ensure we get the best from the paint finish from an early stage. This will involve a practical demonstration and hands on experience of claying and paintwork decontamination.

*The Dual Action Polisher*
Introducing the dual action polisher and its main features, discussing the advantages and disadvantages of the machines. Also we'll look at pads and backing plates and there will be general discussion about the machines on the market 

*Dual Action Polishing - Getting A Feel for the Machine*
Before working on correction we kick off here with how to hold and control the polisher using a standard pad and polish combo to allow you to get a feel for the polishing process on typical panels on a car - not just the nice easy bonnet, but vertical panels and tight panels, low down panels and awkward to reach panels. A chance to get a feel for how it is to polish a _whole_ car!

*Dual Action Polishing - Achieving the Correction & Finish*
Having familiarised yourself with the control and handling of the machine this part of the day, the biggest part, focusses on different polish and pad combination from a range of manufacturers and how to achieve the results you are looking for! A chance to sample polishes from a wide selection of ranges to get a feel for what works best for you in practice as we are all different and all have slightly different preferences in our products. 

*Specialist Techniques*
We will also looks beyond general polishing to techniques for correcting more severe scratches with compounds to dedicated finishing polishes for getting the most from your paint finish.

*How Far?*
Just how much can you polish and how safe is a dual action polisher... We will look at how much you can polish, and what is required to strike through (on scrap panels of course) to give you an idea of the limits of machine polishing.

*On My Car?*
Once we have looked at machine polishing in theory and practice, the next part of the day (voluntary) will involve trying the machine out on your own car, sampling the polishes you preferred from the above testing and learning what combination and techniques work well on the car you own. This section will be purely hands on and demonstration.

*Q&A*
The day will end with a question and answer section about dual action polishing and also detailing in general.

This day long tuition is ideal for anyone wanting a detailed introduction to machine polishing with a good practical element to get a feel for the machine.... You do not have to own your own machine, it is also ideal if you are considering one. If you own your own machine and wish specialist training in its use, then bring it along and this will be factored into the day.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Rotary Polishing Day*

Interested in rotary polishing? Or just got yourself a Makita or Silverline rotary polisher and looking for hints and tips on how to use it? This day is for you.

*Introduction to Paint Correction*
What kind of defects are you likely to experience on paintwork, and how you would be going about correcting them... taking the form of a discussion about paintwork in general and methods for defect correction.

*Paintwork Preparation*
The pre polishing stages... Beginning with a discussion about the best ways to prepare the paintwork ready for polishing and how we can ensure we get the best from the paint finish from an early stage. This will involve a practical demonstration and hands on experience of claying and paintwork decontamination.

*The Rotary Polisher*
Introducing the rotary polisher and its main features, discussing the advantages and disadvantages of the machines. Also we'll look at pads and backing plates and there will be general discussion about the machines on the market 

*Rotary - Getting A Feel for the Machine*
Before working on correction we kick off here with how to hold and control the polisher using a standard pad and polish combo to allow you to get a feel for the polishing process on typical panels on a car - not just the nice easy bonnet, but vertical panels and tight panels, low down panels and awkward to reach panels. A chance to get a feel for how it is to polish a _whole_ car! Introducing the "flow" of the rotary polisher and how to make the machine work for you rather that having to fight against it.

*Rotary Polishing - Achieving the Correction & Finish*
Having familiarised yourself with the control and handling of the machine this part of the day, the biggest part, focusses on different polish and pad combination from a range of manufacturers and how to achieve the results you are looking for! A chance to sample polishes from a wide selection of ranges to get a feel for what works best for you in practice as we are all different and all have slightly different preferences in our products. 

*Specialist Techniques*
We will also looks beyond general polishing to techniques for correcting more severe scratches with compounds to dedicated finishing polishes for getting the most from your paint finish.

*How Far?*
Just how much can you polish and how safe is a rotary polisher... We will look at how much you can polish, and what is required to strike through (on scrap panels of course) to give you an idea of the limits of machine polishing.

*On My Car?*
Once we have looked at machine polishing in theory and practice, the next part of the day (voluntary) will involve trying the machine out on your own car, sampling the polishes you preferred from the above testing and learning what combination and techniques work well on the car you own. This section will be purely hands on and demonstration.

*Q&A*
The day will end with a question and answer section about dual action polishing and also detailing in general.

This day long tuition is ideal for anyone wanting a detailed introduction to machine polishing with a good practical element to get a feel for the machine.... You do not have to own your own machine, it is also ideal if you are considering one. If you own your own machine and wish specialist training in its use, then bring it along and this will be factored into the day.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Machine Polishing Master Class*

Got some machine polishing experience but looking to expand you skills? Atteneded one of the of the DA or rotary polishing days above and are keen to learn more? This day will interest you 

*Machine Polishing Introduction*
A quick intro to machine polishing, the machines and products available on the market. Not long will be spent here as the day will assume prior knowledge of maching polishing (not a lot, but some ) ... The theory of how abrasive and filling polishes achieve their correction will be explored to give a broader understanding of the machine polishing process - and how this thoery governs products choice, and working techniques.

*Assessing a Paint Finish*
We will explore the various types of paint defect that you may encounter and whether or not they are solvable by machine polishing - from general swirls to deep scratches, oxidisation to bird etching. Methods for assessing the paint finish will be looked at - techniques for using swirl spotting lights (and the various lights on the market), as well as proper use of the paint thickness gauge. How to achieve average readings to assess removal rates will also be looked at.

*Rotary & Dual Action - The Differences & Similarities*
The two main types of machine polisher on the market, here we will look at what are the main differences and similarities between rotary and dual action. We'll look at what these difference mean for the polishing process and how they affect the results that are achieved. Also where certain machines would be preferrable to others.

*Dual Action Polishing*
This will expand on what has been covered in the dedicated Dual Action polishing day - looking at various methods for enhacing the levels of correction (for example the slow cutting technique) and for ensuring the best possible finish is achieved. While the general techniques are pretty similar, specialist techniques will vary from paint to paint, conditions to conditions. We will look at how to assess whether or not a technique is working and how we can change or methods to suit the paint.

*Rotary Polishing*
This will expand on what has been covered in the dedicated Rotary polishing day - looking at methods for maximising the correction where required and ensuring the best possible finish is achieved. We'll focus on how to assess the achieved results, and how to "read" to the paint to give us information on the best methods to proceed with correction the car in front of us. Everything from high speed compounding to fine finishing will be covered.

*Wool Pads (Rotary)*
In this section we will look at wool pads and there differences to the ever popular foam that is used by the vast majority of detailers in the UK. The advantages (and disadvanatges) of choosing wool will be looked at, with the focus being on wool as a method for achieving serious correction on a large paint area. The techniques with wool are quite different to foam but wool does have some great advantages which will be explored.

*Wet Sanding by Machine (DA)*
In this section we will explore techniques for wetsanding using a Dual Action polisher. This is a mehod to achieve high levels of correction on a local area - we will look at how to maximise the correction achieved while minimising the inflicted paint damage so as to ensure no deep pigtailing is left in the finish which is hard to remove after the sanding.

*Avoiding Disaster*
With the introduction of various new techniques for enhacing correction levels and finish, we will also focus on how to avoid disaster - that is, how to avoid putting in paint marks that cannot be removed, striking through or burning the paint. Empahasis will be put on things to look out for while working and how to guage the readings from a paint gauge. No method is 100% fool proof but you can go a very long way to ensuring safe polishing by taking precautions and these will be looked at here.

*On My Car?*
This will be a chance to examine any specific paint issues you have with your own car and have a genera disucssion about methods that could be used to address them - not all problems can be fixed, and not all methods will suit all cars however this will be an opportunity to talk about that scratch on the door thats been annoying you for months and just how it might be remedies  There will be time to try any technques you are keen to try on your own car, though usual disclaimers apply here that if you want to try compounding with a wool pad at 2500rpm, you do so at your own risk!! (Please bear in mind the "Avoiding Disaster" section above )

*Q&A*
The day will end with a question and answer section about dual action polishing and also detailing in general.

This day long tuition is geared to those who have some experience of machine polishing but are interested in learning more. Previous experience of machine polishing is really essential to the day as the basics will be assumed. Previous experience of both DA and rotary would be good, however this is not essential so long as you dont mind a bit of a challenge during the day - and in some ways if you have a DA, this would be a baptism of fire into the world of the rotary! In summary though, some machine polishing experience is required to get the best out of the day, but not necessarily with both machines - if in doubt, ask :thumb:

You do not have to bring your own machine or products along for this day, but if you want to try them with the new techniques on the day then it is recommended so you get a feel for things with the machines you are used to.

This day is ideal if you feel you want to expand your machine polishing techniques or build on what you have learned in a previous machine polishing training day. It will have both theory and practical elements to the day, most of the day will be practical to give you as much of a feel for the techniques as possible.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Introduction to Detailing*

New to the world of detailing? Lost in the vast array of products, methods to make your car look good? If so, this introductory day may be for you. Aiming to cover the basics, from safe washing techniques through to paintwork preparation, paint protection through to interior care, this day will give an overview of detailing and the vast array of products and techniques that exist. One half of the day will focus on a test car, demonstrating the aspects of a full detail and how a car can be prepared to a high standard such that maintenance is easy... The second part of the day will focus on a workshop session for your own car to give you the opportunity to trial a range of products that interest you (or ask about products you think would work well, and try out the suggestions).

*What is Detailing?*
Detailing means different things to different people... for the firts part of the day we will look at what detailing is, a little bit about the history of detailing, and how the scene came to promenance in the UK.

*Safe Wash Techniques*
Here we will look at safe washing techniques - both with, and without the pressure washer. Starting with wheels and arches, we will build to the two bucket method for washing the car. The advantages of using a pressure washer will be considered.

*Down 'n' Dirty!*
What bits are missed when washing? Here we will look at safe methods of tar and stubborn grim removal.

*Claying - What & Why?*
Many people will never heard of claying... yet it has huge benefits to the detailer. Here we will look at what claying is, what it can achieve and how to get the best results. Aggressive vs. Mild clays will be considered and when to choose what product.

*Polishing - Hand & Machine*
The most important stage of making your car's paintwork look its best - the polishing stage enhances the gloss and helps remove unsightly swirls and holograms from the finish. We will compare both hand and machine polishing and what style of products suit each method.
** Detailed machine polishing classes: see this thread: Machine Polishing Classes

*Paintwork Cleansing & Glazes*
Sometimes an alternative to the polishing stage above (the boundaries are sometimes blurred), and sometimes used to compliment it - we will have a look at paintwork cleansers, what they can offer both a polished and unpolished finish and what techniques can be used to get the best from them.

*Paintwork Protection*
Look for a wax, and you'll find nearly 100 different options on the market! All offering the be the best! Here we will examine the ideas of paint protection and what waxes and sealants can offer, the best way to apply them and how to tell whether or not your car's paint is protected.

*Glass Cleaning & "Protection"*
Techniques for how to clean glass effectively, and we will look at products which can be used to make the glass repel water.

*The "Loose Ends"*
The little bits that make your car stand out from "just a clean car" - little bits that are sometimes missed but make all the difference (dressed tyres, detailed plastics...), we will look at example products and the best way to apply them for optimum results.

*Keep It Clean! - Back to Washing*
With your car fully detailed, how best do you maintain the shine? We will look at how to wash your car and keep the protection topped up so your car looks its best at all times.

*Interior Cleaning & Protection*
Here we will have a look at the basics of cleaning the interior surfaces (carpets, upholstery, leather and vinyl) and methods for protection these surfaces.

*Workshop Session*
The latter part of the day will be an open end workshop to allow you to trial products of interest and to ask questions about what will work on your own car... this will give you the chance to practice the techniques covered in the first part of the day and also try a few different products to see what suit you and your car the best.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Paint Doctor Day*

Wondering what is the best product to use on the swirls on your paint? Best methods of application for your car, hand or machine? What glaze or wax to try? The Paint Doctor sessions may be for you.

The purpose of these sessions is to book a time slot (either morning or afternoon) which is approx 90 mins long, during which we can examine the paintwork either generally for condition and swirls or more specifically if you are interested in looking at particular defects such as etching. Paint thickness readings can be taken during the session.

The aim is to allow you to trial from a wide range of polishes, glazes, waxes and sealants the products that will work best for you your paint... this is a great opportunity to trial products you are interested in and decide between different ranges that best suit your paint and working technique.

If booking a time slot for this day, post up in the thread indicating the time slot you would like... please try to stick to this time slot so that we can ensure you get the maximum amount of time to work on your car.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jack

Dave can you put me down for the DA training on the 28th please.


----------



## Dave KG

Jack said:


> Dave can you put me down for the DA training on the 28th please.


28th March, just added your name. :thumb: Cheers


----------



## gt5500

I would love to come on the rotary day but I am afraid Dundee is as far from Kent as you can get


----------



## Dave KG

gt5500 said:


> I would love to come on the rotary day but I am afraid Dundee is as far from Kent as you can get


This thread will be of interest then :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=99120


----------



## gt5500

Dave KG said:


> This thread will be of interest then :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=99120


Thanks for the heads up:buffer:


----------



## AM8

*28th March*

Dave, can you put me on the list for the 28th March, cheers!


----------



## Dave KG

AM8 said:


> Dave, can you put me on the list for the 28th March, cheers!


No problems  Added your name, cheers :thumb:


----------



## AM8

*28th*

Cheers Dave, AM8(Mark)


----------



## Dave KG

AM8 said:


> Cheers Dave, AM8(Mark)


I'll be PMing the full details to you nearer the time, but notice you have only 9 posts and to be able to read the PM you'll need 10 posts - if you reply to another thread somewhere or here you'll be able to get the 10th post and read the PM when it is sent :thumb:

Looking forward to seeing you on the day.


----------



## AM8

*28th*

Dave, thanks for the advice


----------



## Sandro

I'll be at the Rotary day dave!


----------



## Dave KG

Sandro said:


> I'll be at the Rotary day dave!


Added you to the list mate :thumb:


----------



## VixMix

Can I go in for the Rotary Day?

Thanks

Vix


----------



## Dave KG

VixMix said:


> Can I go in for the Rotary Day?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vix


Of course you can  Name added :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson

Can only say folks, havin been on the first day, Dave is a star! if you don't come away from one of these days with your skills polished, (like wot I did there) you are unable to teach:thumb:
Totally laid back, super knowledgable and a damn fine day out to boot! 
As I've said on another thread I feel upskilled and empowered to use the tools to better enhance the whole process. Attend..........you'll never look back:thumb:


----------



## Sandro

VixMix said:


> Can I go in for the Rotary Day?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vix


what would you do if he said no? haha


----------



## VixMix

Sandro said:


> what would you do if he said no? haha


Cry like a proper girl


----------



## Dave KG

rocco1, as per text, thats your name added :thumb:

See you on the 28th March :thumb:


----------



## Eazy

hi dave,can u put me down for the rotary day?


----------



## Dave KG

Eazy said:


> hi dave,can u put me down for the rotary day?


Certainly, name added :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

DA day on 28th March is now nearly full folks, only one space available


----------



## Dave KG

We now have one space available on the 28th Feb if anyone is interested in that one


----------



## johnnybond

Put my name down for the 28th February one please! cheers Dave! :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

johnnybond said:


> Put my name down for the 28th February one please! cheers Dave! :thumb:


Certainly, sorted :thumb:


----------



## fulley

Could I come along to the one on 28th March please. :buffer:

Cheers

Stu


----------



## Dave KG

fulley said:


> Could I come along to the one on 28th March please. :buffer:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stu


Certainly stu. Will add your name when I get home, currently on blackberry just now. So that's 28th march now full.


----------



## Dave KG

With both of the Dual Action days now fully booked, I will create a third day for some point in April, details will follow soon.

I am also going to be putting on a couple of machine polishing "Master Classes" in the summer as well, suitable for those with a bit more experience in machine polishing (or for those who have attended one of the Beginners days). This will be a day long, or perhaps weekend long session to go much deeper into machine polishing, and other paint correction methods including wetsanding. Details will follow soon


----------



## Dave KG

New date added for DA polishing day in April, as the next two dates are now fully booked.


----------



## Dave KG

And for those interested, details of the Master Class are now up along with the first date one of tese wil be held on: 4th April. :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Dave can you put me down for the 4th of April.
Gordon.


----------



## Sandro

if Gordons going im going too!

put me down for the 4th as well


----------



## Dave KG

No probs guys, names added :thumb: The 4th April will be a marathon detailing day, lots of things I have planned into that day, but I reckon lots to take from it


----------



## VixMix

I've been trying to avoid this.... but I can't :lol:

I'm gonna be Gordon and Sandro's stalker. If they're in I want in too 

Put me down for 4th too :thumb:

thanks


----------



## caledonia

3 Muska Hounds together. :lol:

Does Dave know what he is letting himself in for.

Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG

VixMix said:


> I've been trying to avoid this.... but I can't :lol:
> 
> I'm gonna be Gordon and Sandro's stalker. If they're in I want in too
> 
> Put me down for 4th too :thumb:
> 
> thanks


Certainly 



caledonia said:


> 3 Muska Hounds together. :lol:
> 
> Does Dave know what he is letting himself in for.
> 
> Gordon.


You aint seen the demo car I'm lining up for this day! :lol::lol:


----------



## caledonia

Dave KG said:


> You aint seen the demo car I'm lining up for this day! :lol::lol:


Cant be any worst than mine just now Dave. :doublesho

Roll on the warmer weather.
Gordon.


----------



## Sandro

aye warmer and longer days!


----------



## Dave KG

Sandro said:


> aye warmer and longer days!


The days should hopefully be long enough by 4th April that we'll be able to get the demo car outside after the session for a good look at our handywork throughout the day ... I say that now, it'll prob rain on the day! :lol:


----------



## Dave KG

Only one space remaining on both rotary and master class now folks. Many thanks for everyone's support so far and I look forward to meeting you at the classes! :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Dave can you add me to the rotary day also on the 14th.
I should have one by then.
I think I am becoming your personal stalker. :lol:
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG

caledonia said:


> Dave can you add me to the rotary day also on the 14th.
> I should have one by then.
> I think I am becoming your personal stalker. :lol:
> Gordon.


Certainly Gordon! :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

New rotary day added now, as 14th March now full


----------



## notsosmall

Dave, Can you stick my name on the master class please, Cheers


----------



## Dave KG

notsosmall said:


> Dave, Can you stick my name on the master class please, Cheers


Yup, certainly :thumb: Cheers


----------



## Sandro

Dave KG said:


> I look forward to meeting you at the classes! :thumb:


you say that now! :doublesho


----------



## Sandro

caledonia said:


> Dave can you add me to the rotary day also on the 14th.
> I should have one by then.
> I think I am becoming your personal stalker. :lol:
> Gordon.


I'll let you share mine :wave: hah


----------



## caledonia

Sandro said:


> I'll let you share mine :wave: hah


Bought my own today, nice new Milwaukee. Great price too.
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG

caledonia said:


> Bought my own today, nice new Milwaukee. Great price too.
> Gordon.


Nice machines the Milwakee... we have one at the unit, courtesy of L200 Steve :thumb:


----------



## Matt197

Such a shame you are so far away, as I would benefit from this type of tuition as I can not get the technique right on my car.










The time I decide if I can make it or not all the spaces will be taken, so if you are down a bit closer anytime doing theses types of days then give me shout.


----------



## Dave KG

Silverberry said:


> Such a shame you are so far away, as I would benefit from this type of tuition as I can not get the technique right on my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time I decide if I can make it or not all the spaces will be taken, so if you are down a bit closer anytime doing theses types of days then give me shout.


Its a good drive that one  ... My best mate lives in Plymouth, flies for Air Southwest, so I will be in the SW more often this year... I'll speak to Ben (rubbishboy) and see if we can organise a class for some members down your way :thumb:


----------



## Matt197

Dave KG said:


> Its a good drive that one  ... My best mate lives in Plymouth, flies for Air Southwest, so I will be in the SW more often this year... I'll speak to Ben (rubbishboy) and see if we can organise a class for some members down your way :thumb:


lol don't think I could make it all the way in one go, 10h+ is a long time :lol:

I don't mind making the trip but currently my job is not totally secure, worked out it would be around the £500 altogether if not more.

But yer, if we can do something a tad closer that would cool. Does not have to be Cornwall as I don't mind travelling say half way, don't expect you to travel all the way down.


----------



## Dave KG

Silverberry said:


> lol don't think I could make it all the way in one go, 10h+ is a long time :lol:
> 
> I don't mind making the trip but currently my job is not totally secure, worked out it would be around the £500 altogether if not more.
> 
> But yer, if we can do something a tad closer that would cool. Does not have to be Cornwall as I don't mind travelling say half way, don't expect you to travel all the way down.


I'll be down at some point anyway, I like it down in Devon and Cornwall :thumb: Warmer than up here!

So I can organise something for when I;m next down on holiday


----------



## Sandro

i drove down to minehead in december, wooft what a drive :-|


----------



## caledonia

Sandro said:


> i drove down to minehead in december, wooft what a drive :-|


Wimp Airdrie to Helston. 9 HRS :doublesho


----------



## Dave KG

Its all easy in the S60 ... It just eats up the miles


----------



## Sandro

caledonia said:


> Wimp Airdrie to Helston. 9 HRS :doublesho


same to minehead  left at midnight arrived just after 9


----------



## Dave KG

PMs sent to those booked in for the 28th Feb confirming directions, an arrangements for the day (important things like lunch requirements! :thumb

If you didn't receive the PM, please let me know


----------



## badly_dubbed

cheers dave


----------



## caledonia

Received and understood.
I have a bit of a problem.
Your address does not show up on the sat nav.
And there is not upturned basins in the points of interests either.
Only J/K Dave.
Gordon.


----------



## yulser

Hi Dave, 

After some long hard thinking I bought myself a kestral DA machine polisher kit from clean your car and could do with some of your expert intruction.

How do I book myself in for 

DA Polishing Day - 25th April 2009 

Any spaces still available ?

I'm coming form Airdrie so you should only be about an hr away ..........I hope :car:


----------



## Dave KG

Hi mate,

Yup, spaces available for the 25th - I will add your name to the list and that is you booked in 

I'll send folks on the list a PM with full details (directions etc) a couple of weeks before the date.

:thumb:


----------



## yulser

Thanks Dave

regards
Danny 
AKA Yulser ( Long story  )


----------



## Dave KG

Thread updated with a second day successfully completed 

More days to follow as we enter the summer months with DA, Rotary and Master classes all in the pipeline along with some basic detailing days aimed at newbie detailers as well as an introduction to our weird and wonderful world! More details to follow soon!


----------



## Dave KG

Last space remaining on DA Day, 25th April


----------



## cjm

Hi Dave can you put me in for the rotary day 2nd May if its still available?


Cheers Colin


----------



## Dave KG

cjm said:


> Hi Dave can you put me in for the rotary day 2nd May if its still available?
> 
> Cheers Colin


Hi Colin, certainly, the day is still available. I'll add your name


----------



## cjm

thanks Dave im looking forward to it:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Looking forward to seeing folks for the rotary day tomorrow


----------



## Sandro

not looking forward to the drive  haha


----------



## caledonia

Sandro said:


> not looking forward to the drive  haha


Light weight. 

Its just and afternoon stroll.

Bright and early now. Cya tomorrow :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG

Had a small accident in the house, so anyone who laughs at the bump on my head will have to make the teas and coffees all day


----------



## Sandro

hahahahahahahah ive not even seen it yet 

easy for u gordon u drive a sofa


----------



## Dave KG

No home made choc chip cookies for you!


----------



## caledonia

Dave KG said:


> Had a small accident in the house, so anyone who laughs at the bump on my head will have to make the teas and coffees all day


Its ok Dave. I will take back my extension. But leave you a spare Hard hat. Save you anymore miss haps. :thumb:



Sandro said:


> hahahahahahahah ive not even seen it yet
> 
> easy for u gordon u drive a sofa


Now you have done it Dave's got a tricky enough day for you. He has mixed it up a bits.:wall: But now you have to make coffee and tea all day.

As for the sofa. 6 gear, cruise control on. Just watch out for the speed cameras and your fine. 

P.S mine is coffee 2 sugar and milk. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Thread updated:

Pictures from Rotary Polishing Day on 14th March added.

*New dates for Dual Action Polishing Class, and Machine Polishing Master Class now added!*

*NEW DAY! Paint Doctor Sessions. The ideal way of trialling a range of polishes, waxes and sealants on your car to see what products best suit you and your car. 90min Sessions available!*


----------



## lossiechris

Hi there, could you put me down for the DA class on the 25th April please?


----------



## Dave KG

lossiechris said:


> Hi there, could you put me down for the DA class on the 25th April please?


Certainly mate, name now added - see you in April :thumb:


----------



## Jack

Dave what time do the days roughly finish. My ECU has packed in and I need to borrow a car to get up. Just to let the person know how long I will need their car for.


----------



## Dave KG

Jack said:


> Dave what time do the days roughly finish. My ECU has packed in and I need to borrow a car to get up. Just to let the person know how long I will need their car for.


Hi Jack, sorry to hear about your car 

The morning part of the day finishes around 2pm, then we have lunch... after that is open workshop to try product yourself either on one of my cars or on your own car, and that finishes basically when you want to go home! Around 6 - 7pm is when most people generally leave


----------



## caledonia

Dave KG said:


> that finishes basically when you want to go home! Around 6 - 7pm is when most people generally leave


:lol:
:lol:
Or later in some cases. :thumb:


----------



## Andy_R

Dave, can you put me down for the rotary training day on the 2nd May please. Just be gentle, my makita will not have come out of the box until the training day!!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Dave KG

Andy_R said:


> Dave, can you put me down for the rotary training day on the 2nd May please. Just be gentle, my makita will not have come out of the box until the training day!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


Certainly Andy, I have just added your name, look forward to seeing you on the day 

Training day will be perfect first outing for the Makita :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007

can you put me down for the master class on the 13th of june please dave :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

nicp2007 said:


> can you put me down for the master class on the 13th of june please dave :thumb:


Certainly mate, I'll add your name! :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Eazy

Dave can u add my name to the master class? prob have to leave early again due to work commitment!such a pain!


----------



## Dave KG

Eazy said:


> Dave can u add my name to the master class? prob have to leave early again due to work commitment!such a pain!


Sure mate, name added :thumb:

See you in June


----------



## Silva1

Dave, Any chance my name can be added onto the master class list ?
I'll be on the same boat as eazy - work  Therefore having to leave early aswell

Ed


----------



## Dave KG

Silva1 said:


> Dave, Any chance my name can be added onto the master class list ?
> I'll be on the same boat as eazy - work  Therefore having to leave early aswell
> 
> Ed


Sure, no probs mate, I'll add your name now


----------



## hager

*D.A Day 16th May*

Hi Dave

Could you put me down for the 16th of May please .


----------



## Dave KG

Certainly mate, name added


----------



## amiller

Last 2nd of May Rotary day space for me please.

Got my Kestral which I could bring along if you're interested to give folks another play?


----------



## Dave KG

amiller said:


> Last 2nd of May Rotary day space for me please.
> 
> Got my Kestral which I could bring along if you're interested to give folks another play?


I'll just add your name now, mate, many thanks :thumb:

Certainly would be interested in having the Kestrel there, I've used it and like it myself and would be good if you dont mind to let folks see it out of interest... Plus if its the machine you are planning on using then its good to practice with it on the day :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

I've changed the day on 14th June to a Rotary Polishing class, as all rotary classes up to this date are now fully booked and the Paint Doctor session was empty... So there is now a Rotary Polishing day on 14th June, and Paint Doctor sessions will be scheduled for a future date if folks are interested.

Many thanks to all those who have attended classes and are planning on attending the classes - the days are proving popular and very enjoyable and rewarding, certainly for me. I'm looking forward to the future classes :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Paint Doctor session returns as now interest in it  ... So dates amended as in first post.

Rotary polishing day will be scheduled shortly for the month of June. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

New rotary day added, and Intro to Detailing thread amalgamated into this one as well 

Keep posted for updates folks :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

Dave, can you stick me on a 'standby' list for the rotary day on the 2nd May, just in case someone drops out...

In any case, can I be put down for the Rotary class on the 21st June, and the Master class on the 13th June.

I know the above 2 days are ‘backwards’ hence the request to be put on standby for the early rotary day....

:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

The Cueball said:


> Dave, can you stick me on a 'standby' list for the rotary day on the 2nd May, just in case someone drops out...
> 
> In any case, can I be put down for the Rotary class on the 21st June, and the Master class on the 13th June.
> 
> I know the above 2 days are 'backwards' hence the request to be put on standby for the early rotarty day....
> 
> :thumb:


No probs mate, I'll add your name to the lists :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

Dave KG said:


> No probs mate, I'll add your name to the lists :thumb:


Nice one!

now just need someone to be ill :lol:


----------



## plentyambition

Hi Dave, could you add my name to the machine polishing masterclass on 13th June please?


----------



## Jack

Dave, what is the summer school weekend


----------



## Dave KG

plentyambition said:


> Hi Dave, could you add my name to the machine polishing masterclass on 13th June please?


Certainly mate, will add your name now


----------



## Dave KG

Jack said:


> Dave, what is the summer school weekend


Hi mate, I'll put up full details on this soon - its intended to be a weekend of detailing covering everything from washing to machine polishing, paint protection to leather cleaning. I will be using one of two formats: either getting a car specially for the weekend which will be detailed over the course of the weekend to cover all aspects of detailing, or covering each aspect on a variety of test cars... Full details will be up soon


----------



## Dave KG

Thread with first Master Class now posted in The Studio.

I will update this thread in the next couple of days with details of the next available Master Class as the next one is now fully booked. 

Following on from suggestions from the folks attending the most recent class, I will also be arranging an "Open Door" day, an opportunity to come along to the unit for the day and try out any products you like and detail your own car... I would be on hand for advice and little demos all day, and it would be an open workshop style day for folks to meet, work on their (and eachother's if they are happy to) cars out of the risk of the Scottish weather! And if we get some sun, we'll have a BBQ in the evening. 

Details to follow soon.


----------



## Darranvps

*Machine Polishing*

Hi,
I am a new member, from Varna, Bulgaria.
Which is the best rotary machine polisher and where can I buy one, preferably on the internet with a company that can deliver to Bulgaria.
Thanks


----------



## Dave KG

I'm not sure what internet companies will ship to Bulgaria, but my personal favourite rotary polisher is the Makita 9227CB. However, there are many similar in design to it, such as the Kestral rotary, Silverline, Moretools which come very close to it in terms of feel (though some lack the electronic speed control to maintain constant pad speed, this isn't a disaster though as its a safety net around panel edges) at less cost.


----------



## alx_chung

Hi Dave,

Can you put my name down for the DA Polishing Day on the 16th May and the Introduction to Detailing on the 20th June (figured that I might as well learn everything )
Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Dave KG

alx_chung said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Can you put my name down for the DA Polishing Day on the 16th May and the Introduction to Detailing on the 20th June (figured that I might as well learn everything )
> Thanks,
> Alex


No probs Alex, I'll add your name now  Cheers :thumb:


----------



## alx_chung

Dave KG said:


> No probs Alex, I'll add your name now  Cheers :thumb:


Thanks Dave. I suppose the Polishing Day will help decide on what DA to go for as well as teaching me how to use one properly 
Alex


----------



## Dave KG

alx_chung said:


> Thanks Dave. I suppose the Polishing Day will help decide on what DA to go for as well as teaching me how to use one properly
> Alex


Thats the aim :thumb:


----------



## alx_chung

Dave KG said:


> Thats the aim :thumb:


Thanks David. Looking forward to it.
Alex


----------



## Dave KG

New date added... Machine Polishing Master Class on 28th June


----------



## cheechy

Hi Dave - interested in the machine polishing day on the 28th June please - I'd also like to go down as a reserve for the previous one just in case of a drop out.

Cheers.


----------



## Dave KG

cheechy said:


> Hi Dave - interested in the machine polishing day on the 28th June please - I'd also like to go down as a reserve for the previous one just in case of a drop out.
> 
> Cheers.


Sure no probs, I will add you now


----------



## Dave KG

A new Dual Action Polishing Dau has been added for the 5th July :thumb:


----------



## jimex01

cheechy said:


> Hi Dave - interested in the machine polishing day on the 28th June please - I'd also like to go down as a reserve for the previous one just in case of a drop out.
> 
> Cheers.


Dave, Ive been working on all of the other Rotary polishing dates but I might be able to attend the 28th of June date.

Do you think it would be ok to jump in to the Master class or attend the intro one first??

Ive used my Rotary on 3 or 4 car detailing jobs so far but Im always keen to refine any skills that i have picked up on my own.


----------



## Dave KG

jimex01 said:


> Dave, Ive been working on all of the other Rotary polishing dates but I might be able to attend the 28th of June date.
> 
> Do you think it would be ok to jump in to the Master class or attend the intro one first??
> 
> Ive used my Rotary on 3 or 4 car detailing jobs so far but Im always keen to refine any skills that i have picked up on my own.


Hi mate,

If you are confident in being able to control the rotary polisher and achieve correction and finishing with it, then you will be fine on the Master Class - the class basically assumes you are comfortable with at least one machine polisher and can achieve good results with one.

Would you like me to add your name to the list for 28th?


----------



## Dave KG

Links updated 

The PMs with directions for folk attending on Saturday coming have gone out, if you haven't received it let me know and I'll resend :thumb:


----------



## charlie53

Any chance you would be able to organise any tuition days in other parts of the UK, namely Lincolnshire  ? Unfortunately Dundee is a bit too far for me.


----------



## The Cueball

Dave,

Sorry mate, but I have just been told I am getting sent to Sweden for an audit on the 10th of June up to the 24th...

Can you please remove me from both classes - sorry to be a pain!!

I will not book anything else at the moment for fear of having to cancel again, but I will keep my eye out nearer the time, and hopefully I will find a space....

Cheers!

:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

No probs mate, will take your name off the list for now - thanks for letting me know in advance :thumb:


----------



## alx_chung

Can't wait for Saturday Dave, I wouldn't mind having a go at the bonnet of my car.
Alex


----------



## Dave KG

alx_chung said:


> Can't wait for Saturday Dave, I wouldn't mind having a go at the bonnet of my car.
> Alex


No probs, there will be time to do that :thumb: Afternoon session lasts as long as you want, so we'll have plenty of time to work on the bonnet of your car and try out some products


----------



## Paulrs

*Great Way to spend a Saturday!*

I attended Dave's DA tuition session yesterday. I had intended to take my daily workhorse but ended up taking my XKR. I had no inclination to to touch the car with a polisher but such was the quality of instruction that by the afternoon I was removing light surface swirls from the wing with complete confidence  :buffer::buffer:

I cannot recommend Dave's courses highly enough, there were 4 of us on the session and it was great to meet people with the same interests in care care.

I learned a heck of a lot, even in such a short space of time, and will be ordering my own polishing equipment shortly. :buffer:

There is no subsititute for hands on instruction :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Thanks Dave :thumb:

Paulrs


----------



## alx_chung

Paulrs said:


> I attended Dave's DA tuition session yesterday. I had intended to take my daily workhorse but ended up taking my XKR. I had no inclination to to touch the car with a polisher but such was the quality of instruction that by the afternoon I was removing light surface swirls from the wing with complete confidence  :buffer::buffer:
> 
> I cannot recommend Dave's courses highly enough, there were 4 of us on the session and it was great to meet people with the same interests in care care.
> 
> I learned a heck of a lot, even in such a short space of time, and will be ordering my own polishing equipment shortly. :buffer:
> 
> There is no subsititute for hands on instruction :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Thanks Dave :thumb:
> 
> Paulrs


Agreed!!! It was good to meet you yesterday Paul, the Jag just sounds awesome!!! So are you going to clay the rest of the car now 
A great day was enjoyed by all yesterday with the genius that is Dave. It was educational, lots of hands on and the great thing was that it was relaxed and fun (even when I seemed to take all afternoon with doing my bonnet )
Are you going for a Porta Cable then Paul? After yesterday I am leaning towards the same...the PC just seemed a lot sturdier and handled much better than the G220 or the Kestral (runs and hides from the fans of both machines )
Alex


----------



## Dave KG

Cheers for the kind words guys, really glad you enjoyed the day


----------



## amiller

13 June Masterclass please Dave.

Really enjoyed the last day at the workshop.


----------



## Dave KG

amiller said:


> 13 June Masterclass please Dave.
> 
> Really enjoyed the last day at the workshop.


Will add your name now, cheers :thumb:


----------



## Naz

Dave, do you know anywhere down south that gives tuition around wiltshire as Scotland is a bit ti far


----------



## Dave KG

Naz said:


> Dave, do you know anywhere down south that gives tuition around wiltshire as Scotland is a bit ti far


Try here


----------



## Paulrs

alx_chung said:


> Agreed!!! It was good to meet you yesterday Paul, the Jag just sounds awesome!!! So are you going to clay the rest of the car now
> A great day was enjoyed by all yesterday with the genius that is Dave. It was educational, lots of hands on and the great thing was that it was relaxed and fun (even when I seemed to take all afternoon with doing my bonnet )
> Are you going for a Porta Cable then Paul? After yesterday I am leaning towards the same...the PC just seemed a lot sturdier and handled much better than the G220 or the Kestral (runs and hides from the fans of both machines )
> Alex


Hi Alex,

Getting around to the actual polishing is going to take a few more weeks. I'm in the process of rearranging my garage so that I can carry out any rotary work under cover and out of the sun.

A few more shelves to put in (in progress) and remove some of our redundant gardening equipment 

I've gone for the Kestrel DA cleaner, mainly down to cost v the number times it will be used over the year. I didn't go for an off the shelf pack but am buying the components I need separately.

Still a few more things to buy (halogen lights, paintcoat thinkness meter etc), but I'm planning to spread the cost over a few months.

I may leave the claying until I'm ready to use the DA, but a little bit of practice wouldn't hurt, I suppose :thumb::thumb:

Cheers

Paul


----------



## alx_chung

Paulrs said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Getting around to the actual polishing is going to take a few more weeks. I'm in the process of rearranging my garage so that I can carry out any rotary work under cover and out of the sun.
> 
> A few more shelves to put in (in progress) and remove some of our redundant gardening equipment
> 
> I've gone for the Kestrel DA cleaner, mainly down to cost v the number times it will be used over the year. I didn't go for an off the shelf pack but am buying the components I need separately.
> 
> Still a few more things to buy (halogen lights, paintcoat thinkness meter etc), but I'm planning to spread the cost over a few months.
> 
> I may leave the claying until I'm ready to use the DA, but a little bit of practice wouldn't hurt, I suppose :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Sounds good Paul. I am the same I am going to spread the costs of what I need over the next few months as well. Think I will get the PC so that means getting a transformer and so on.
You going to go to Dave's Intro to Detailing course?
Alex


----------



## Mtpagey

Hi Dave, 

Can you put my dad and i down for your "DA Polishing Class" on 5th July 2009?

Thanks in advance 

Martin


----------



## Dave KG

Mtpagey said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Can you put my dad and i down for your "DA Polishing Class" on 5th July 2009?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Martin


Hello Martin, I certainly can do, many thanks  :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Updated the list of days 

I will be starting a fresh thread soon as this one is getting too cluttered for me to follow - but all the dates you see here are confirmed and will not change, they will just be listed in a different thread :thumb:


----------



## whitey83

Put me down for the Introduction to Detailing - 20th June 2009. 

Also interested in a Rotary day but see no more are listed. 

Thanks


----------



## Dave KG

I'll just pop you down now mate :thumb:

There will be a rotary day scheduled in July, I'll be updating with all the new scheduled classes in a new thread soon


----------



## Mr THX

Dave,

If coming along to one of the DA classes and wanting to practice on your own car (As you mention in the write up) do you need to bring your own DA?? 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Mr THX said:


> Dave,
> 
> If coming along to one of the DA classes and wanting to practice on your own car (As you mention in the write up) do you need to bring your own DA??
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Nope, no need to have your own machine or pads... There's machines, pads and products at the unit for the day. Some people like to use their own machine to get used to it, but you dont have to


----------



## Paulrs

Dave,

Is the paint Doctor class still on for Sunday? I see that I am the only one booked in for it, so far.

I can postpone if you want to wait until later in the year for a 'Fuller' attendance list.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Dave KG

paulrs said:


> dave,
> 
> is the paint doctor class still on for sunday? I see that i am the only one booked in for it, so far.
> 
> I can postpone if you want to wait until later in the year for a 'fuller' attendance list.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> paul


Hello Paul, will reply to your PM


----------



## Bigjacko

Hi mate

Could you provisionally book myself and a mate into this class. I will know for definate tommorrow and will let you know ASAP:thumb:

Machine Polishing Master Class - 28th June 2009


----------



## Dave KG

Sure, will add your name to the list :thumb:


----------



## Bigjacko

Ooops.....sorry Dave it should have been this class mate.

DA Polishing Class - 5th July 2009


----------



## Dave KG

Bigjacko said:


> Ooops.....sorry Dave it should have been this class mate.
> 
> DA Polishing Class - 5th July 2009


Will change it over


----------



## wee jock

*re classes*

Hi Dave

I had put a reply on the thread you have in the Newbies & Introduction part of the forum which you had not replied to. I accidentally came across your posting in this section (Technical/Machine Polishig). In my posting I stated I was interested in the 20 June class Intro to Detailing but I see that is now full. Can I be on a list for cancellations for that class?

I would be interested in the 5th July DA polishing. Can you put down my name and advise how to make payment.

What is the address in Dundee for the classes?

Is the weekend summer school classes still on?

Why don't you get Detailing World to make a Section heading "Detailing World - Tuition classes" and it would mean there is no confusion for people trying to book classes.

I tried to send you a private message (got info you weren't accepting from anyone more than 10 postings, which I am) but couldn't see how to send one (didn't see how to do it!).

I love my beetle cab and want "Wee Jock" to becoming outstanding, hence my interest in learning how to look after him.

Thanks
Aileen
Renfrewshire

p.s. There is someone else put a posting on the Newbies/Introductions site interested in signing up on a course.


----------



## Dave KG

wee jock said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> I had put a reply on the thread you have in the Newbies & Introduction part of the forum which you had not replied to. I accidentally came across your posting in this section (Technical/Machine Polishig). In my posting I stated I was interested in the 20 June class Intro to Detailing but I see that is now full. Can I be on a list for cancellations for that class?
> 
> I would be interested in the 5th July DA polishing. Can you put down my name and advise how to make payment.
> 
> What is the address in Dundee for the classes?
> 
> Is the weekend summer school classes still on?
> 
> Why don't you get Detailing World to make a Section heading "Detailing World - Tuition classes" and it would mean there is no confusion for people trying to book classes.
> 
> I tried to send you a private message (got info you weren't accepting from anyone more than 10 postings, which I am) but couldn't see how to send one (didn't see how to do it!).
> 
> I love my beetle cab and want "Wee Jock" to becoming outstanding, hence my interest in learning how to look after him.
> 
> Thanks
> Aileen
> Renfrewshire
> 
> p.s. There is someone else put a posting on the Newbies/Introductions site interested in signing up on a course.


Hello Aileen,

I'm really sorry, I thought I had deleted the post when I moved the days to this section, obviously I didn't 

I'm afraid I am just a poster on DW, rather than on the mod team or admin so I dont have any say on the layout of the forum, but I am about to redo my sign up threads so they are clearer! Afraid I have no control over the PM thing either, you cannot send any until you have 10 posts IIRC.

I will put your name down for the DA class on 5th July just now, and be sure to keep you posted of any cancellations for next week's class.

Payment is on the day, cash or cheque, no need to pay to prebook.

The weekend summer school class is likely to be reduced to one day due to lack of interest thus far.

If you give me a quick bell on 07803922610 I will give you directions to the unit, I dont type them in open forum for security reasons 

All the best,

Dave


----------



## wee jock

Dave KG said:


> Hello Aileen,
> 
> I'm really sorry, I thought I had deleted the post when I moved the days to this section, obviously I didn't
> 
> I'm afraid I am just a poster on DW, rather than on the mod team or admin so I dont have any say on the layout of the forum, but I am about to redo my sign up threads so they are clearer! Afraid I have no control over the PM thing either, you cannot send any until you have 10 posts IIRC.
> 
> I will put your name down for the DA class on 5th July just now, and be sure to keep you posted of any cancellations for next week's class.
> 
> Hi Dave
> 
> No problem - glad it got sorted out before too many people had put posting on other section. Anyway, we are all human!
> 
> Thanks for putting my name on the 'cancellation' list for next week and adding my name for 5th July DA polishing. Unfortunately I can't make 11th July as I have family staying with us on holiday and doesn't look good that I leave them for the day. Hopefully the next class to learn about detailing I will be able to attend (can't wait!).
> 
> Hope the Mods/Owner think about the idea of giving you a headed section. This would be fab and be useful for this site.
> 
> Wee Jock


----------



## Dave KG

New dates added to the list, including a new rotary polishing day as I know there hasn't been one on the schedule for a few days...


----------



## Bigjacko

Dave KG said:


> Will change it over


Cheers Dave.

Both of us will be there.:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Bigjacko said:


> Cheers Dave.
> 
> Both of us will be there.:thumb:


Superb, see you there :thumb:


----------



## German Taxi

Hi Dave, interested in the next rotary day.

Can you confirm the date as defo 12 August 2009? Just that it's a Wednesday and I will need to try and arrange a day off.......

If it's not 12 August and meant to be 9 August or 16 August instead, then please add my name to the list.

Thanks very much,

Keith.


----------



## Dave KG

German Taxi said:


> Hi Dave, interested in the next rotary day.
> 
> Can you confirm the date as defo 12 August 2009? Just that it's a Wednesday and I will need to try and arrange a day off.......
> 
> If it's not 12 August and meant to be 9 August or 16 August instead, then please add my name to the list.
> 
> Thanks very much,
> 
> Keith.


Hello Keith, its meant to be 16th August, so I will add your name to the list :thumb: Cheers


----------



## Mtpagey

Hey Dave, 

Just checked back to this thread to check the date of the class i put my dad and i down for (Its your DA polishing class on 5th july). Only my names on the list though, but noticed under me you've got "Bigjacko" and "Bigjacko2". I'm guessing thats two people/cars attending...

With july 5th all booked up now could you just move my dad and I to the next one? (august 2nd)

cheers


----------



## mikey_abz

Hi Dave,

I'm new to the forum & detailing.
Long shot I know but if anyone can't make the Introduction to Detailing on the *20th June 2009 *I would be grateful if I could attend in lieu.
I live in Laurencekirk so not very far away.

Many thanks,
Mike


----------



## Dave KG

Mtpagey said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Just checked back to this thread to check the date of the class i put my dad and i down for (Its your DA polishing class on 5th july). Only my names on the list though, but noticed under me you've got "Bigjacko" and "Bigjacko2". I'm guessing thats two people/cars attending...
> 
> With july 5th all booked up now could you just move my dad and I to the next one? (august 2nd)
> 
> cheers


Hi there,

Sorry, that was my mistake, I only added the one name.

I will move your name and put a double in for you on the 2nd August.

Sorry for the confusion, again it would appear I am too stupid to read posts 



mikey_abz said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I'm new to the forum & detailing.
> Long shot I know but if anyone can't make the Introduction to Detailing on the *20th June 2009 *I would be grateful if I could attend in lieu.
> I live in Laurencekirk so not very far away.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Mike


If anyone pulls out I will let you know 

If not, there's also an Intro Day on 11th July.


----------



## mikey_abz

Dave KG said:


> If not, there's also an Intro Day on 11th July.


Unfortunetly I'm away then, I work a 2on / 3off week rota (offshore) 

If not I'll try make the next next intro day :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Seebo1690

*Machine Polishing*

Hi Dave

I am fairly new to detailing world website looking to get into machine polishing having a keen interest in detailing at the moment. No experience whatsover in MP at all.

Is there a class of yours that I can attend in the near future, I see the dates you have listed are not really suited to newbies although the one that was / is fully booked.

Hope you can help

Thanks


----------



## Jack

Hi Dave, I've recently bought a Makita and had a wee go with it on a couple of panles and feel fine handling it. Would you recommend a rotary class or a master class. I'm intereseted in finding out how to remove deeper scrathers and how to get a better finish.


----------



## Dave KG

Seebo1690 said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> I am fairly new to detailing world website looking to get into machine polishing having a keen interest in detailing at the moment. No experience whatsover in MP at all.
> 
> Is there a class of yours that I can attend in the near future, I see the dates you have listed are not really suited to newbies although the one that was / is fully booked.
> 
> Hope you can help
> 
> Thanks


Hi there,

If it is machine polishing you are looking at getting into, I would recommend one of either the DA Polishing Class or the Rotary Polishing Class - these days assume no previous knowledge or machine polishing experience, and are ideal for giving you a feel of machine polishing 

The Introductory Detailing Days are more aimed at general detailing rather than specifically machine polishing, so if its machine polishing your are interested in, I would go for one of the DA or Rotary days


----------



## Dave KG

Jack said:


> Hi Dave, I've recently bought a Makita and had a wee go with it on a couple of panles and feel fine handling it. Would you recommend a rotary class or a master class. I'm intereseted in finding out how to remove deeper scrathers and how to get a better finish.


Hi Jack,

The Rotary Polishing Day is aimed at beginners or newbies to rotary polishing, assuming no previous knowledge of machine polishing. It does however build upon basics and covers the removal of deeper scratches as well as the basics of rotary handling.

The Master Class assumes previous experience with one or both of a rotary and DA polisher. It covers much more than just one machine polisher - covering wool pads, aggressive compounding and fine finishing by rotary, and wet sanding by DA for example. Ideal if you are looking to expand your skills further


----------



## Paul_r26

Where abouts are you based Dave?


----------



## wee jock

Dave KG said:


> Hello Aileen,
> 
> If you give me a quick bell on 07803922610 I will give you directions to the unit, I dont type them in open forum for security reasons
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

I am delighted to accept the cancellation place for the Detailing class on Sat 20 June. I shall give you a phone call for directions or you could email me (I will use my SatNav). Wee Jock had a smile on his bonnet when I told him that he was getting detailed this weekend! ;-)

Aileen


----------



## Dave KG

wee jock said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> I am delighted to accept the cancellation place for the Detailing class on Sat 20 June. I shall give you a phone call for directions or you could email me (I will use my SatNav). Wee Jock had a smile on his bonnet when I told him that he was getting detailed this weekend! ;-)
> 
> Aileen


Phonecall (07803922610) or email, whatever is easiest for you 

You can email me on dave . mclean 123 @ btinternet . com (without the spaces) and I will send you the directions by reply


----------



## Dave KG

Paul_r26 said:


> Where abouts are you based Dave?


Near Errol, outside Dundee


----------



## whitey83

Dave KG said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry, that was my mistake, I only added the one name.
> 
> I will move your name and put a double in for you on the 2nd August.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, again it would appear I am too stupid to read posts
> 
> If anyone pulls out I will let you know
> 
> If not, there's also an Intro Day on 11th July.


I'll take the new space for the 5th July then please.


----------



## Dave KG

whitey83 said:


> I'll take the new space for the 5th July then please.


Name added


----------



## Paul_r26

Dave KG said:


> Near Errol, outside Dundee


Bugger


----------



## Jack

Hi Dave, can you put my name down for the master class on the 28th please.


----------



## Dave KG

Jack said:


> Hi Dave, can you put my name down for the master class on the 28th please.


Certainly, will add it now


----------



## alx_chung

Hey Dave,

Just like to say thanks again for a great day out (Intro to Detailing)
Learned a lot again and solidified a lot of stuff that I have picked up before. Thanks again for taking time out and helping each one of us there today, even got me going and getting comfortable with a Rotary (hmmmm....debate on what to get now )
Look forward to attending another class soon,
Alex
p.s. did WeeJock make it back home ok? I drove past him on the way home tonght and he was parked in on a layby.


----------



## joemaxi

Hi Dave!

Just to echo what Alex said-had a great day and picked up loads of tips and tricks of the trade!

I was really impressed by your set up and made the most of everything by giving the car a "make-over":detailer:

To anybody thinking of attending one of Dave`s courses,I would recommend making the effort and going along as you really do learn a tremendous amount about the art of detailing.Dave is a great teacher and the day really does go very quickly!

It`s especially good getting your hands on Dave vast collection of detailing gear-I must confess to making the most of it!!:buffer:

Thanks Dave-your a legend!!

Stevie


----------



## alx_chung

joemaxi said:


> Hi Dave!
> 
> Just to echo what Alex said-had a great day and picked up loads of tips and tricks of the trade!
> 
> I was really impressed by your set up and made the most of everything by giving the car a "make-over":detailer:
> 
> To anybody thinking of attending one of Dave`s courses,I would recommend making the effort and going along as you really do learn a tremendous amount about the art of detailing.Dave is a great teacher and the day really does go very quickly!
> 
> It`s especially good getting your hands on Dave vast collection of detailing gear-I must confess to making the most of it!!:buffer:
> 
> Thanks Dave-your a legend!!
> 
> Stevie


It was fun wasn't it? 
Still can't believe the 1200 micron reading from the Avensis :buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer:
Alex


----------



## joemaxi

The Avensis was definetly a challenge! I`m just glad it wasn`t my car with a big line down the bonnet....................:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## raitkens83

Hi mate, Could you please put me in as a stand in for the DA Polishing class on the 5th July just incase there are any cancelations. Im in Blairgowrie so short notice is ok, Will you be doing more as im away for the one in August so wont be able to make that one.

Cheers Chris


----------



## whitey83

.....


----------



## Dave KG

Hi guys,

I will swap the names around - I've not been online much due to illness and too many late nights in the lab, so been a bit slow to respond recently... hopeully be back on my feet properly by the weekend 

So that's whitey83 off the list for the 5th (will organise something with you as per PM, no probs :thumb, and raitkens83 in the place 

Cheers lads :thumb:


----------



## raitkens83

Cheers Dave, Im only coming if your illness is away and its not swine flu, Was hearing the Perth Royal Infirimary has swine flu victims now.

Do i just wait for you to contact me nearer the time?


----------



## Dave KG

raitkens83 said:


> Cheers Dave, Im only coming if your illness is away and its not swine flu, Was hearing the Perth Royal Infirimary has swine flu victims now.
> 
> Do i just wait for you to contact me nearer the time?


Normally I PM member full directions, but if you would rather I send you them by email, then fire me an email over to dave . mclean 123 @ btinternet . com (without the spaces), and I'll reply to it 

Its not swine flu  A reaction to exhaustion apparently...


----------



## raitkens83

No a PM is fine Dave i just wasn't sure if you had already sorted out before my name got added in. Cheers


----------



## Mtpagey

Hi Dave, 

After all the confusion re that second place I got you to put me down for, my dad's not here on the 2nd August 2009 for your DA Polishing Class. So could you take out the second space thats booked for me?


----------



## Paulrs

alx_chung said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Just like to say thanks again for a great day out (Intro to Detailing)
> Learned a lot again and solidified a lot of stuff that I have picked up before. Thanks again for taking time out and helping each one of us there today, even got me going and getting comfortable with a Rotary (hmmmm....debate on what to get now )
> Look forward to attending another class soon,
> Alex
> p.s. did WeeJock make it back home ok? I drove past him on the way home tonght and he was parked in on a layby.


I'd like to second Alex's comments. Another great learning session. I'm now about to start some serious DA work.... :buffer::buffer::buffer: :doublesho

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Dave KG

Mtpagey said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> After all the confusion re that second place I got you to put me down for, my dad's not here on the 2nd August 2009 for your DA Polishing Class. So could you take out the second space thats booked for me?


Hi there,

No probs, will take the name out.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Dave KG

Paulrs said:


> I'd like to second Alex's comments. Another great learning session. I'm now about to start some serious DA work.... :buffer::buffer::buffer: :doublesho
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul





alx_chung said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Just like to say thanks again for a great day out (Intro to Detailing)
> Learned a lot again and solidified a lot of stuff that I have picked up before. Thanks again for taking time out and helping each one of us there today, even got me going and getting comfortable with a Rotary (hmmmm....debate on what to get now )
> Look forward to attending another class soon,
> Alex
> p.s. did WeeJock make it back home ok? I drove past him on the way home tonght and he was parked in on a layby.





joemaxi said:


> Hi Dave!
> 
> Just to echo what Alex said-had a great day and picked up loads of tips and tricks of the trade!
> 
> I was really impressed by your set up and made the most of everything by giving the car a "make-over":detailer:
> 
> To anybody thinking of attending one of Dave`s courses,I would recommend making the effort and going along as you really do learn a tremendous amount about the art of detailing.Dave is a great teacher and the day really does go very quickly!
> 
> It`s especially good getting your hands on Dave vast collection of detailing gear-I must confess to making the most of it!!:buffer:
> 
> Thanks Dave-your a legend!!
> 
> Stevie


Cheers for the kind words guys


----------



## Spoony

Anyone who's considering this and is sittin on the fence.. I recommend it. Dave is a top bloke, and you'll have an awesome day... so go for it


----------



## Robmgti

Hi Dave,

Really interested in coming up to the DA day on the 2nd, do we need to bring out own DA?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Dave KG

Robmgti said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Really interested in coming up to the DA day on the 2nd, do we need to bring out own DA?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob


No, you dont need to bring your own machine but you can do if you want too... There are DAs for the day though, so all you really need is yourself and a car :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

Robmgti said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Really interested in coming up to the DA day on the 2nd, do we need to bring out own DA?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob


best cash you'll spend :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Can you please put me down for the 2nd August ? ? ?

Thanks


----------



## Dave KG

Bobby_t_16v said:


> Can you please put me down for the 2nd August ? ? ?
> 
> Thanks


Certainly mate, will add your name now


----------



## fulley

Hi Dave

Can you put me down for the rotary polishing day on the 16th please


----------



## Dave KG

fulley said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Can you put me down for the rotary polishing day on the 16th please


Certainly


----------



## Sweetcakes

Whats the nearest airport to you dave? Would love to get some professional tuition but there's nowhere in Ireland to do it. If flights were reasonable i'd like to get over at some stage:buffer:


----------



## Dave KG

Sweetcakes said:


> Whats the nearest airport to you dave? Would love to get some professional tuition but there's nowhere in Ireland to do it. If flights were reasonable i'd like to get over at some stage:buffer:


Dundee airport, flights from Belfast - but expensive...

Edinburgh is next, about an hour away, flights from Belfast, Dublin and Cork into there...


----------



## Sweetcakes

Dave KG said:


> Dundee airport, flights from Belfast - but expensive...
> 
> Edinburgh is next, about an hour away, flights from Belfast, Dublin and Cork into there...


Thanks mate, will have to look into it. Only a few mins from dub airport and belfast isnt too bad of a trek. Will see if the battleaxe give the go-ahead:thumb:


----------



## corsaauto

Dave......when are you going to 'Tour' the country??? You could start a new trend......you can put me down if you find your way to London!!!


----------



## jeroens

and me for Amsterdam or Utrecht :thumb:

When can I book a hotel for you


----------



## AlanQS

Dave, can I go on the 2nd August DA class?


----------



## Dave KG

AlanQS said:


> Dave, can I go on the 2nd August DA class?


Certainly Alan, will add your name... Post up another post in here, as you will need 10 posts to read the directions PM


----------



## AlanQS

... and done!


----------



## Scotch

Dave

Could I please book a place on the DA course on Sept 13. If not no worries.

Is there anywhere to stay over night near your place? B'n'B or welcome break etc

Hope you are on the mend. 

Cheers


----------



## Dave KG

Scotch said:


> Dave
> 
> Could I please book a place on the DA course on Sept 13. If not no worries.
> 
> Is there anywhere to stay over night near your place? B'n'B or welcome break etc
> 
> Hope you are on the mend.
> 
> Cheers


Hi there,

If the 12th is okay, does that suit as I have just been invited to a meet on the 13th of September... If the 12th suits, I will add your name 

There are Premier inns about 10 mins drive from my unit on the main road - Dundee West Premier Inn is the closest


----------



## Scotch

Dave

If you are away on the 13th, could you book me in on the 12th.

Just to let you know I am a bit of a noob in this game. Hope that doesn't make too much of a problem. Would it be too much to ask if you could have a look at this link and advise please, any help or pointers would be really really handy.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=128436

Please don't laugh too much :lol:

Thanks for the info on Premier Inn and I saw in one of your Team detailing write-ups I saw a Domino's Pizza... is this true 

Cheers


----------



## Dave KG

Scotch said:


> Dave
> 
> If you are away on the 13th, could you book me in on the 12th.
> 
> Just to let you know I am a bit of a noob in this game. Hope that doesn't make too much of a problem. Would it be too much to ask if you could have a look at this link and advise please, any help or pointers would be really really handy.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=128436
> 
> Please don't laugh too much :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the info on Premier Inn and I saw in one of your Team detailing write-ups I saw a Domino's Pizza... is this true
> 
> Cheers


Certainly, I will add your name to the list for the day - no worries about being a newbie, that is what the day is for, you'll hopefully go away from the day with a lot of useful info and practical skills 

I'll pop over and have a look at the post :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

Scotch said:


> Dave
> 
> If you are away on the 13th, could you book me in on the 12th.
> 
> Just to let you know I am a bit of a noob in this game. Hope that doesn't make too much of a problem. Would it be too much to ask if you could have a look at this link and advise please, any help or pointers would be really really handy.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=128436
> 
> Please don't laugh too much :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the info on Premier Inn and I saw in one of your Team detailing write-ups I saw a Domino's Pizza... is this true
> 
> Cheers


yes and trust me that dominos went down well :lol:


----------



## Scotch

I could get to like this detailing pizza... er... detailing cars... :lol:


----------



## s4boy

Dave as phone call could you put me down for 12 September cheers...


----------



## Dave KG

s4boy said:


> Dave as phone call could you put me down for 12 September cheers...


Certainly :thumb:


----------



## k10lbe

shame your miles away, was looking at learning how to use a polisher before i bought one  

best of look on the demo's tho


----------



## fulley

Hi Dave

Sorry to be a pain, but could you remove my name from the list for the 16th. I cant make it now as I have to work


----------



## Dave KG

fulley said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Sorry to be a pain, but could you remove my name from the list for the 16th. I cant make it now as I have to work


Okay mate, dont worry about it.


----------



## CliveP

I've taken one of the cancelled places for this Sunday's DA course!
Can't wait! (Dave not likely to bring the neighbours daughter's scratched Rav 4 now as to be honest some 330 miles each way is putting me off in someone elses car...so it will be my Leon)...

So can't wait, I'm new to all this, but have had my eye on this course since joining here, and who cares about 6 hours driving each way, if I learn just a few bits will be more than worthwhile!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Louise

Hi Dave,

Could you please put my name down from the DA one on 12th September.

Cheers


----------



## Dave KG

Louise_Clio said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Could you please put my name down from the DA one on 12th September.
> 
> Cheers


Certainly :thumb:


----------



## stuart1164

Hi Dave,
Can you put me down for the 12th September please.

Thank you.

stuart.


----------



## Dave KG

Certainly! Name added


----------



## AlanQS

I've just been to Dave's DA class and, as an ignorant noob, it was a great eye -opener and very instructive. I'm still a noob - but not so ignorant anymore.
Thanks Dave, a very good day.:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Thanks Dave, excellent day, fantastic advise see you in two weeks


----------



## dezzy

Dave, could you please put me down for the DA class on 12th September? I'm hoping to get a DA machine for my birthday in October so would be great to learn how to use it properly first :thumb:

Thanks,
D


----------



## Prism Detailing

Dave could you put me and provisionally Mark down for the Rotary on the 15th ?

Thanks


----------



## johnbuck

If there's a place left for the 12th September, I would like to come along please.


----------



## Dave KG

I'll add all the names now guys, cheers


----------



## Dave KG

johnbuck said:


> If there's a place left for the 12th September, I would like to come along please.


Hi mate, I'm afraid the 12th is currently full - I can only take a maximum of five people on the day, any more and I would feel like I wasn't spending enough time with people  ... However, have added your name to the reserve list and will let you know if anyone pulls out 

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## johnbuck

Dave KG said:


> Hi mate, I'm afraid the 12th is currently full - I can only take a maximum of five people on the day, any more and I would feel like I wasn't spending enough time with people  ... However, have added your name to the reserve list and will let you know if anyone pulls out
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


No problem Dave, I'll get my name in early for the next one if nobody pulls out.


----------



## CliveP

Dave,

Thanks for a GREAT day yesterday, really enjoyed it and learnt enough to be confident to use a DA now. My neighbours are going to love me, I'll work my way round the close!

Folks, I drove 350 miles EACH WAY for the course, and it was well worth the money of the fuel plus an overnight stay Sat night (drove home after course yesterday and got in about 0030). If we love our cars why worry about a few miles to go on one the best courses which Dave charges diddly-squat for? 

All Dave's products are there to be used for no extra cost (and it helped me make my mind up on which DA I preferred).....Dave has some Z**** wax at over £400/tub (which he kindly decided to put on my bonnet after I machined it).

The chaps on the course were great too, nice to meet you all.

Right that order for car bits is up to about £300 now, worth every penny for the pleasure it'll bring!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## German Taxi

Hi Dave.

I'm down for the August rotary day but have noticed that the date is now showing as the 15th instead if the 16th.

Has it been changed? Unfortunately, I can't make the 15th so if it has changed then please remove me from the list.

Cheers.


----------



## Dave KG

german taxi said:


> hi dave.
> 
> I'm down for the august rotary day but have noticed that the date is now showing as the 15th instead if the 16th.
> 
> Has it been changed? Unfortunately, i can't make the 15th so if it has changed then please remove me from the list.
> 
> Cheers.


yhpm


----------



## martyp

Is there any room left on the August 15th Dave? 

If so, count me in please! :thumb:


----------



## S4V4GE

Dave how long does the rotary day last?

Chris


----------



## Dave KG

martyp said:


> Is there any room left on the August 15th Dave?
> 
> If so, count me in please! :thumb:


Yes there is, I will add your name. Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

S4V4GE said:


> Dave how long does the rotary day last?
> 
> Chris


We start the day at 10am, and the morning up to about 1, 2pm is spent on test cars learning techniques and about different polishes etc -basically spent getting a feel for the machine and how to use it. Afternoon sesstion is then an open ended workshop to try polishing a panel on your own car and get an idea of what will work on your own car - this can last as long as you like, generally till about 6pm but I've had people at my unit at midnight (*cough* Gordon *cough*!! :lol::lol


----------



## caledonia

^^^^ That must have been an early finish then.
One of the very few. :lol:

I was wondering how you where going to answer that question. 
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG

caledonia said:


> ^^^^ That must have been an early finish then.
> One of the very few. :lol:
> 
> I was wondering how you where going to answer that question.
> Gordon.


:lol::lol: I think that was the night we wet sanded your bonnet!! :thumb:


----------



## GrahamW

Hi Dave, I can see the DA polishing course on the 12th is fully booked +1 reserve. Are you thinking of adding any more dates? 

If so I would be interested

Graham


----------



## Dave KG

GrahamW said:


> Hi Dave, I can see the DA polishing course on the 12th is fully booked +1 reserve. Are you thinking of adding any more dates?
> 
> If so I would be interested
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham,

Yes, some new dates will be added soon


----------



## Capricorn

*London courses?*

Anyone in/around london offering similar courses?


----------



## Dave KG

Capricorn said:


> Anyone in/around london offering similar courses?


Yes, I believe Andy C and Drive & Shine are running them as a team but Andy C no longer posts on this forum, D&S does though so you could try contacting him for a course local to you.


----------



## Louise

Dave I'm going to have to pull out of the 12th unfortunately 

Will you be offering courses later in the year or into next?


----------



## Dave KG

Louise_Clio said:


> Dave I'm going to have to pull out of the 12th unfortunately
> 
> Will you be offering courses later in the year or into next?


No probs, thank you for letting me know 

There will be a couple more courses later this year - likely one in October, one in Novemeber (wear your jacket for the November one!!). Dates will be confirmed soon, got a few holidays planned with my fiancee in the coming months so once these are planned, I will be sorting dates for the last classes of the year.

I will be running them again in 2010


----------



## carlblakemore

will keep my eye out for the future dates, unless you know of anyone in the east anglia region offering similar?


----------



## mellowfellow

yep , me too i fancy October or November . Will make a weekend out of it and stay up there somewhere.


----------



## chrisc

is there 2 day courses next year like jan-feb broke wrist so money bit short and want to get some strength back in it cheers


----------



## stuart1164

*DA Day 12th Sept 09*

What a brilliant day so full of practical ways to use that machine.

The day is broken down into segments that run so well ie the basics of holding the machine, speeds, contours & edges not to mention pad selection and product selection and OMD the difference it makes when done properly with the control of the machine.

The basiscs of products too I was amazed at how well they work.

So a huge thank you to Dave & Gordon for the first class tuition and feedback as well as being there while we done our thing plus for the transformation of my bonnet "Carbon Black " is awesome after you both hyjacked it....Bless you.:thumb:

Cheers to the other delegates for your support too, we all felt so good afterwards.

As the song goes "What a difference a day makes", la, la la.

Going to bed now .......knackered :wave:

Bring on the buffing :lol:

Stuart


----------



## dezzy

Massive thanks to Dave and Gordon :thumb: Fantastic day!

As Stuart has pointed out, the tuition was excellent. Everything explained really clearly and Dave got past a lot of the confusion about machine polishing by explaining exactly what we need and what our choices are. I had never even held a machine polisher before today and I now feel completely confident to take a DA to my own car . . . and I did! What a difference even on a new car! 

I can't believe how much knowledge Dave has in his head about this stuff, and about detailing in general. Got loads of tips about other aspects of detailing from both Dave and Gordon.

I'm now going to be ordering a DA machine and look forward to using it on my own cars. I'd love to go to another one of these days to learn even more from Dave :thumb:

The day was also just damn good fun. Can't believe how quickly it went past and it was a great bunch of guys and good chat 

Highly recommended for anyone who is thinking about buying a DA machine or maybe has one already but not confident enough to use it yet :thumb:

Cheers,
D


----------



## Buck

Dave 

have you thought of running a training day(s) further south i.e. North England?

I'm interested in Rotary training but it's just too far for me and didn' know if you'd thought of seeig what the "South of the border" interest was?

CM


----------



## johnbuck

Disappointed I had to miss this one due to work. Sounds awesome and just what I need before using my DA.

Eagerly awaiting the next DA date!


----------



## s4boy

A big thank you to both Dave and Gordon for a spot on day of DA Training i've now got enough confidence to tackle the rest of my car as the help and skills tauaght have made the Audi bonnet look like new. Anyone thinking of going on a training day stop thinking and get booking, it really is that good.

once agian cheers Dave and Gordon, and thanks for the product advice too.
 Mark....


----------



## leolebkuchen

Hi Dave, I'm in London and would be very interested to be in your next tuition day.
Have you got the dates for the next events?
Cheers


----------



## ross-1888

his tuition day was yesterday mate, probably best so send him a private message. he also does 1 to 1 tutoring which gives more benefits to folk that a wanting to learn, plus at the end of the 1 to 1 day then you end up with a full detailed exterior of your car. not sure about price differences but drop him a pm and im sure he will let you know what would be the best for you.


----------



## Scotch

Great day out with a good group of lads.:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Learnt LOADZ, thanks Dave & Gordon for all the info, pointers, tips and product advice.

Less :wall: and more :buffer::buffer::buffer: 

And to top off the perfect Day.. The Spitfire! Yes an air show was going off near by and we got a blast from a Spitfire.... Perfect

If you are thinking about going on this course then get it booked!! I covered 330+ miles to get there and it was worth every one!

Cheers and thanks again.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Thanks for all the comments guys. You all took to it like a duck to water.

Hope you are all please with all the work you put in on the day, and benefit from all that you learnt.
Looking forward to seeing the finished cars in the showroom, one day.
Take care and glad you all enjoyed the day as much as me.
Great bunch of hands on type of guys.

P.S.I had a seek peek on the pictures last night including our guest. They look well and looking forward to Dave's write up.
Gordon.


----------



## Spoony

I may go for another day due to a nice bodyshop buffer trailing my passenger side!!


----------



## KDiddy

Anyone know of any tuition day's happening in Hertfordshire or North London region??


----------



## CliveP

Dave,

Are you planning to run some courses next year? Now I've done the DA one I'm already tempted to try out the rotary one!

Thanks,
Clive.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone doing this kind of thing in the South East? Such a shame you are the other end of the country Dave I would jump at the chance to come on a training day but Dundee is a mission and half.


----------



## caledonia

[email protected] said:


> Anyone doing this kind of thing in the South East? Such a shame you are the other end of the country Dave I would jump at the chance to come on a training day but Dundee is a mission and half.


 Contact Robbie @ valet magic. He is down that neck to the woods.:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach

Any rotary courses coming soon?

My Kestrel D/A died not long after I became fairly confident with it, so I feel it's an ideal time to step up :thumb:


----------



## carlblakemore

any idea of someone east anglia way that does something similar??


----------



## Dave KG

One of the last dates of 2009 has now been added to the list, for 21st November.

This day will follow a slightly altered format to include both rotary and dual action polishing when the handling of both machines will be covered on the day. Folk can then choose their machine of choice for the rest of the day to cover corretion, specialised techniques and then go into the afternoon workshop. So essentially the days will be the same as before with just a little addition, and then they will take the machine of your choice forward so if you like the DA the rest of the day will be spent for you on the DA for example 

Cost for the day remains the same at £50.

Following the popularity of the days, the positive feedback and the enjoyment I have had from running them, the Tuition Days will resume in 2010 as well :thumb:


----------



## johnbuck

Dave KG said:


> One of the last dates of 2009 has now been added to the list, for 21st November.
> 
> This day will follow a slightly altered format to include both rotary and dual action polishing when the handling of both machines will be covered on the day. Folk can then choose their machine of choice for the rest of the day to cover corretion, specialised techniques and then go into the afternoon workshop. So essentially the days will be the same as before with just a little addition, and then they will take the machine of your choice forward so if you like the DA the rest of the day will be spent for you on the DA for example
> 
> Cost for the day remains the same at £50.
> 
> Following the popularity of the days, the positive feedback and the enjoyment I have had from running them, the Tuition Days will resume in 2010 as well :thumb:


Stick my name down for 21st please Dave


----------



## Dave KG

Will do :thumb:


----------



## stuart1164

Hi Dave,

I would love to come again to the workshop but if I could concentrate solely on the Rotary as I would like to becime confident in its use :buffer:

So please put me down for the 21st.

Thank you.

Stuart :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888

i see this day is fully booked. i would like to put my name foward as a reserve for this day. im confident with the polishers but this day would develop that little bit more. and would be appreciated


----------



## Leodhasach

Bugger, missed it again


----------



## caledonia

ross-1888 said:


> i see this day is fully booked. i would like to put my name foward as a reserve for this day. im confident with the polishers but this day would develop that little bit more. and would be appreciated


 Ain't it your lucky day.
There has been a cancellation. So your on the list.
See you in the big shed Ross. :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888

yeee haaa. looking out the rubber gloves and the vaseline  lol  only kidden got the machines at the ready


----------



## stuart1164

ross-1888 said:


> yeee haaa. looking out the rubber gloves and the vaseline  lol  only kidden got the machines at the ready


:doublesho

Damn!! Than wasn't on the last course :lol::lol:


----------



## gregb

Dave,

How about some dates for the new year, come on you know you want to :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

^^^^ He does.
But thats a secret for now.


----------



## gregb

Spoilsport 

Just thinking if dates are posted before xmas I can give the missus a hint for a present then she can't whinge wnen I disappear for a day at the weekend,

and thats win win :buffer::thumb:


----------



## PAN5R

Dave,

When is your next polishing day for the G220, i am based in Glasgow?

Tenny


----------



## a4ndy

im also intrested in this is there any proposed dates as of yet

Andy


----------



## Dave KG

Hi guys,

There will be a date in December, I'm finalising which one will be best at the moment and will be posting the last date of 2009 at the weekend


----------



## caledonia

Dave KG said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> There will be a date in December, I'm finalising which one will be best at the moment and will be posting the last date of 2009 at the weekend


Dave has asked me to post up the date for the last training day in 2009.
He is rather busy at present with his studies and other daily commitments.
So I will grab this opportunity to thank everyone that has attended this year and hope they have benefited, from these days and enjoyed then as much as Dave and myself.

So a big thanks to all. :thumb:

Last training day this year will be on Saturday the 12th of Decembers.
People wishing to attend this day which will take on the same format as the November date, including per per person. Please add there name to the list below.

1. Reserved by PM to Dave.
2. a4ndy.
3.
4.
5.

Reserve place.
1.

Gordon.


----------



## a4ndy

could i put my name down to attend this on the 12th december please


----------



## caledonia

a4ndy said:


> could i put my name down to attend this on the 12th december please


 Done :thumb:


----------



## gregb

1. Reserved by PM to Dave.
2. a4ndy.
3. Gregb.
4.
5.

Reserve place.
1.


----------



## a4ndy

thanks


----------



## Leodhasach

Definitely, definitely up for this, missed the last one!

1. Reserved by PM to Dave.
2. a4ndy.
3. Gregb.
4. Leodhasach
5.

Reserve place.
1. 

:wave:


----------



## simpsons !

1. Reserved by PM to Dave.
2. a4ndy.
3. Gregb.
4. Leodhasach
5.

Reserve place.
1.


----------



## Adam D

Hi,

What time does the day start and finish?

Thanks


----------



## badly_dubbed

it varies really - depoends how many coffees dave drinks lol

uaually a 9am - evening though


----------



## Adam D

I need to have a good think about this because I am very interested in paint correction and I have dropped a BIG hint to my wife that I would like a DAS-6 for my birthday and Christmas. Plus, getting up to Dundee on a Saturday morning would not be a big issue for me. 

Whereabouts in Dundee is Dave's premises?


----------



## badly_dubbed

they are located just outside dundee, i wont give exact directions on an open forum for obvious reasons


----------



## Adam D

badly_dubbed said:


> they are located just outside dundee, i wont give exact directions on an open forum for obvious reasons


I can fully understand why.

Can you tell me if it is east or west of the city though? Would mean an extra 20 minutes in bed if it was the west, lol!


----------



## Adam D

Right, I am going to go for this.

1. Reserved by PM to Dave.
2. a4ndy.
3. Gregb.
4. Leodhasach
5. Adam D

Reserve place.
1.


----------



## Dave KG

Adam D said:


> I can fully understand why.
> 
> Can you tell me if it is east or west of the city though? Would mean an extra 20 minutes in bed if it was the west, lol!


Based near Errol, just off the Inchmicheal junction of the A90, so about 9 miles west of Dundee


----------



## Adam D

Dave KG said:


> Based near Errol, just off the Inchmicheal junction of the A90, so about 9 miles west of Dundee


Great, so that's the right side of Dundee for me.

I often travel up to Glendoick (I am a gardener as well as a car fan ) and I can get up there in just under an hour.

Can you PM me your postcode please?

The tuition day is also 8 days before my birthday, so it will be an early birthday treat 

Cheers

Adam


----------



## jester212

Any spaces still available?


----------



## caledonia

1. Reserved by PM to Dave.
2. a4ndy.
3. Gregb.
4. Leodhasach
5. Adam D

Reserve place.
1. Jester212.

As it stand I will add you to the reserved list m8.
Sometime there are people how drop out but not often.
But added to the list. You never now we might manage to squeeze one more in, since it is the last of the year.
Gordon.


----------



## jester212

Cheers mate. Just let me know either way. Would love to attend.


----------



## gart

when will be the next one?cheers


----------



## Dave KG

16th January will be next one after those listed, first one of 2010.


----------



## stuart1164

*DA / Rotary Polishing Day: 21st Nov 2009*

Hello :wave:

Having done the day's training I thought I would give my personal view..........

AWESOME 

I had already done the DA day and this time I wanted to do the Rotary.

So there were 5 of us, 2 of which were on the Rotary and the other 3 were on DA duties.

Dave KG was the tutor for the DA'ers and Gordon was tutor for the 
Rotary(etts) 

I found the Rotary totaly different to the DA but after some practice I was getting there but constantly under the watchful eye of Gordon.

As he only had myself and Ross we got alot of knowledge and time devoted to us and equally I would say the same for the DA'ers.

Both Dave and Gordon make it look so easy as you watch the doing a bit you say to yourself " that looks straight forward enough" til you have a go then the dam thing takes off or jumps about like a mad kangaroo.

Again Gordon was there after he stopped laughing to sort my style out ie, stop holding on to the machine with a death grip :doublesho

Ross on the other hand was very good with it I suspect he has had more practice but it could be that he is simply good with it.

As the day progressed and we took to watching each other Gordon took the DA'ers for the Rotary class too which they were better than me much to my dismay  :lol:

The down side was a little cold as my toes had gone numb after a while but the polishing stage helped that and warmed up fine.

The end results were brilliant for all on the day.

It's not just the polishing knowledge you get but the waxes, cleaning advice etc too not to mention the different products you can try.

Nothing is a bother to Dave and Gordon they were born to do this kind of training. The best trainers are those who have such energy for what they do and you can tell a mile off they love it.

I need to go on an advanced class next.

so thank you to all the trainees on the day it was a great pleasure having your company and ofcourse to D&G you make me want to do more detailing / valeting :buffer: ( I can't call it Detailing :devil: )

What ever it is I LOVE IT :lol::lol::lol:

Thank you :wave:

Stuart


----------



## Leodhasach

Thanks for that wee write up...now I really can't wait to do the December tuition day :buffer:


----------



## ross-1888

yeap just have to echo what stuart has said there. This was my first class with kg and gordon. i have to say the whole day was fantastic. Lots of time dedicated to the use of the machine. and lots of hands on time. 

was a good day and look forward to the next one i go too.


----------



## johnbuck

Yep, have to agree with the sentiments of Ross and Stuart.

If you're thinking of getting into machine polishing then this type of training is invaluable; and with tutors like Dave and Gordon you can't go wrong. So many tips and hands on practical under the watchful eyes of experts is the ideal way to start.
Good idea to have both DA and Rotary on the same day, personally I would not have gone near a rotary due to the myths of the beast often mooted on forums. 
I had not touched either machine prior to this tuition but I felt comfortable with both on completion of the day; not an expert by any means but comfortable enough to practice further.


----------



## caledonia

Thanks lads for the feedback and positive response from the class.
But you are the stars of the day not us.
It is a pleasure to see and teach you.
just remember any question you know what to do. 
Gordon.

P.S. I have not forgotten Stuart. Just back home so will try and sort this out tomorrow evening. :thumb:


----------



## wizard77

I've already sent Dave a text thanking both himself & Gordon for a brilliant day, but I also want to say It was a pleasure meeting everyone else there on the day.
The 700 mile round journey was well worth It, Russ & myself learnt alot. I hope Dave didn't get fed up with all the questions I asked
I went for the DA, but It was also nice to have some tuition on the rotary & spend some time on It, as now I know It isn't the fire breathing dragon Its sometimes made out to be.
I hope some pics get posted up as I know there was some cracking ones taken

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## Guest

sounds like an awesome idea


----------



## jerry318

Dave KG said:


> 16th January will be next one after those listed, first one of 2010.


When will the list be started for this Dave?


----------



## charlie53

Dave, I've tried to PM you but apparently you've exceeded your PM quota, so I'll try here instead 

Do you offer any tuition days in other parts of the UK? If not, would you consider offering them (if there was enough interest)?

As much as I'd love to book onto one of your tuition days, it's just too far for me to travel for one day


----------



## Dave KG

charlie53 said:


> Dave, I've tried to PM you but apparently you've exceeded your PM quota, so I'll try here instead
> 
> Do you offer any tuition days in other parts of the UK? If not, would you consider offering them (if there was enough interest)?
> 
> As much as I'd love to book onto one of your tuition days, it's just too far for me to travel for one day


If there is the interest then we would be willing to travel for tuition days, especially if nobody else is offering them - if others are offering them, then we wouldn't travel so we don't step on toes, but if nobody else is offering them then we can look to setting up a couple of days in the new year.

Trouble is we do need a unit, so there would be a lot more organisation in terms of finding someone who was willing to let us use the unit, and alas it would be likely the days would be more expensive simply to cover our costs of travel, unit rent etc. But if the interest was there we could put a couple of days together I am sure, or perhaps a weekend of full on machine polishing to make the journeys worth it for all.

Something to think about in 2010


----------



## charlie53

Dave KG said:


> If there is the interest then we would be willing to travel for tuition days, especially if nobody else is offering them - if others are offering them, then we wouldn't travel so we don't step on toes, but if nobody else is offering them then we can look to setting up a couple of days in the new year.
> 
> Trouble is we do need a unit, so there would be a lot more organisation in terms of finding someone who was willing to let us use the unit, and alas it would be likely the days would be more expensive simply to cover our costs of travel, unit rent etc. But if the interest was there we could put a couple of days together I am sure, or perhaps a weekend of full on machine polishing to make the journeys worth it for all.
> 
> Something to think about in 2010


Thanks for the reply  Presumably you just need 5 people interested? I'd definitely be prepared to pay slightly more and would love a whole weekends tuition


----------



## carlblakemore

if its in east anglia area, or not too far away i would love to come along! as has been said above, cant justify the journey and time away to the family!


----------



## Stevoraith

Think I'll be getting a DA for christmas so I'm gonna keep an eye on the lists going up for next year.
Hopefully tuition like this will stop it being another thing that will sit in the box never being used


----------



## caledonia

Ok since dates where only confirmed on Thursday evening.
I have been asked By Dave to add the List for the *Saturday* *16th of Jan 2010*. He has under the quash with a mega work load, so here goes.

Format as the last few Tuition days. Where both DA and rotary tuition will be offered on this day.

Price as before payable on the day.
Look forward to getting 2010 off to a flier, and we expect a few member to have picked new machine in the resent offer. By various traders.
Pm's will be sent out nearer the time to all members on the list.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Reserve place.
1.


----------



## ross-1888

THIS IS AN IMPORTANT ALERT FOR KG AND CREW 

Im waiting for the advanced class,  let us know when it going to happen


----------



## jester212

Put me down for the 16th please!


----------



## Pink_Floyd

I would like to take a slot on the 16th also :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

1. Jester212
2. Cooper s
3.
4.
5.

Reserve.
1.

Thread updated.
Gordon.


----------



## Grinnall v8

Can I have my name put down for the 16th also:thumb:


----------



## Shug

And me please! (took the liberty of updating list)

1. Jester212
2. Cooper s
3. Grinnall v8
4. Shug
5.

Reserve.
1.


----------



## Grinnall v8

Dennis (wee green mini) would like a place
(took the liberty of updating list) copy :thumb:shug

1. Jester212
2. Cooper s
3. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
4. Shug
5. Wee Green mini (Dennis)

Reserve.
1.


----------



## caledonia

Nice to see yet another full house and some familiar names and faces.
P.S. So what car are your bringing Billy??
Gordon.


----------



## Grinnall v8

Could bring the GP:thumb: get it nice and shiney or if you want something
to work on. the merc has never seen a polishing machine (no had time):thumb:


----------



## Deeg

I'll go for the reserve spot if it's still free?

1. Jester212
2. Cooper s
3. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
4. Shug
5. Wee Green mini (Dennis)

Reserve.
1. Deeg


----------



## Bratwurst

Thanks for getting me on the list Billy, and Caledonia for letting all this happen!

Looking forward to polishing school :buffer:


----------



## Shug

Grinnall v8 said:


> to work on. the merc has never seen a polishing machine (no had time):thumb:


It'll look great when parked next to my audi tho! :lol:


----------



## mr kuryakin

i cant believe i missed this.are you planning on running any more?if so when?


----------



## Adam D

Well, I thoroughly enjoyed the day.

Fab tutors and I managed to learn an awful lot.

I even managed to get a half-decent level of correction completed on my front passenger door thanks to the excellent tutoring I received.

I also enjoyed meeting the other guys as well, thank you helping to make for a great day.

My only problem as such was that I was suffering from the cold at times, but the guys did not mind me huddling around the heater for quite a bit of the day :lol:

I would recommend this day to anyone who has even half an interest in machine polishing.

Thank you very much Dave and Gordon!


----------



## a4ndy

well theres a big thanks to both Dave and gordon for there time and knowledge yesterday it is appreciated

this is an absolutely brilliant day well worth going and definitely recommend
i learned loads and was able to ask pretty much anything to do with detailing and they were able to give suggestions, reasons and product knowledge this was great, was very impressed

thanks again guys 
Andy


----------



## Leodhasach

Again, massive thanks to both Dave and Gordon for a hugely informative day yesterday, with great banter too! It's really given me the confidence to use my rotary in anger, as well as loads of info on products etc (seriously, I think Gordon might just know the chemical makeup of everything, ever).

To quote Arnie...

'I'll be back.'

:buffer::thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

mr kuryakin said:


> i cant believe i missed this.are you planning on running any more?if so when?


Yes, we will be having another year of machine polishing and detailing days which we will be planning over Christmas  So keep your eyes peeled! :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Adam D said:


> Well, I thoroughly enjoyed the day.
> 
> Fab tutors and I managed to learn an awful lot.
> 
> I even managed to get a half-decent level of correction completed on my front passenger door thanks to the excellent tutoring I received.
> 
> I also enjoyed meeting the other guys as well, thank you helping to make for a great day.
> 
> My only problem as such was that I was suffering from the cold at times, but the guys did not mind me huddling around the heater for quite a bit of the day :lol:
> 
> I would recommend this day to anyone who has even half an interest in machine polishing.
> 
> Thank you very much Dave and Gordon!





a4ndy said:


> well theres a big thanks to both Dave and gordon for there time and knowledge yesterday it is appreciated
> 
> this is an absolutely brilliant day well worth going and definitely recommend
> i learned loads and was able to ask pretty much anything to do with detailing and they were able to give suggestions, reasons and product knowledge this was great, was very impressed
> 
> thanks again guys
> Andy





Leodhasach said:


> Again, massive thanks to both Dave and Gordon for a hugely informative day yesterday, with great banter too! It's really given me the confidence to use my rotary in anger, as well as loads of info on products etc (seriously, I think Gordon might just know the chemical makeup of everything, ever).
> 
> To quote Arnie...
> 
> 'I'll be back.'
> 
> :buffer::thumb:


Many thanks for the kind words guys and we're really pleased you enjoyed the day and got something good out of it  Was an impressivbe sight seeing the convoy emerging through the fog in the morning, and to see cars with shiny panels leaving at the end of the (very cold!) day was really rewarding :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Great day was had yesterday and I think I speak for Dave also. You where a great bunch of guys, with a right get stuck in attitude. Weather. well it could have been better and a few will agree with this. But not one of you where hesitate when asked to get down and dirty. As the saying goes.

Glad you felt it was worthwhile and of benefit to all. After all thats what these days are all about. As you are now all aware its no black art and a privilege to have you all on the class.
As I said to all on the day you know what to do if you have any question. :thumb:
Look forward to seeing you all at sometime in the future.
Gordon.


----------



## scottgm

Im looking at getting a DA polisher so quite fancy one of these tuition days!

What time do you usually start/finish?


----------



## Dave KG

scottgm said:


> Im looking at getting a DA polisher so quite fancy one of these tuition days!
> 
> What time do you usually start/finish?


Normally start at 10am, and they finish when you have finished a little bit of your car  ... Generally around 6pm is when most people leave, but we don't kick you out the door - the afternoon session is an open ended workshop to give you a chance to try different things on your car and practice your polishing techniques so there's no real time limit on that


----------



## scottgm

Dave KG said:


> Normally start at 10am, and they finish when you have finished a little bit of your car  ... Generally around 6pm is when most people leave, but we don't kick you out the door - the afternoon session is an open ended workshop to give you a chance to try different things on your car and practice your polishing techniques so there's no real time limit on that


Thanks 

Hopefully get a change to do one of these days after my exams are out the way and the weather gets better.

is there a waiting list?


----------



## Dave KG

scottgm said:


> Thanks
> 
> Hopefully get a change to do one of these days after my exams are out the way and the weather gets better.
> 
> is there a waiting list?


The last day of the current lineup is fully booked... The new courses will be starting in February: 28th, then 21st March and a sign up and detail thread will be going up very soon. Dates in place, and the new content is just about finalised, just got a few wee animations to sort on the computer, and a new scrap car to buy


----------



## scottgm

Ok, thanks again 

Ill keep a lookout for the new thread!


----------



## jester212

Could i have some directions for the upcoming Tuition? I'm coming from Aberdeen


----------



## Deeg

I presume everyone down for the 16th will still be going? 

Just waiting to see if I will be called upon from my reserve position or if I need to wait for the next dates to be announced.


----------



## Bratwurst

Me and Billy are still going - we were talking about it the other day.


----------



## caledonia

ross-1888 said:


> THIS IS AN IMPORTANT ALERT FOR KG AND CREW
> 
> Im waiting for the advanced class,  let us know when it going to happen


Dates will be posted up in a new thread soon with full details of the new Advanced day. 28th of March is the first proposed date, as there is quite a few details to complete for these days. But look out for the new 2010 post. :thumb:


Deeg said:


> I presume everyone down for the 16th will still be going?
> 
> Just waiting to see if I will be called upon from my reserve position or if I need to wait for the next dates to be announced.


As far as I am lead to believe you have a space on the day. One member has with drawn due to other commitments. I will get Dave to confirm this tomorrow.
Gordon.


----------



## Leodhasach

If the 28th is indeed the date for the advanced day, I want to reserve a place :thumb:

That's 4 days before I start work aboard a container ship in Asia :lol:


----------



## Deeg

Cheers Gordon,

If you guy's could let me know early in the week so I can arrange babysitters for the day that would be great! :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Hi guys,

The following list is the *confirmed list* of attendees this coming Saturday (16th) for the last tuition day of the 2009 set (yes, I know this one is in 2010, its just how the dates fell )...

1. Jester212
2. Andypp
3. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
4. Shug
5. Wee Green mini (Dennis)
6. Deeg

I will PM you full information for this class tomorrow - the arrival times, location, and other details. It will be both myself and Gordon (caledonia) doing the tuiton on this day, we look forward to seeing you!


----------



## TonyA

Is there a beginners tuition day planned for early 2010?, cos i love to attend. I live in county Durham, it's quite a hike :driver: but no one seems to be doing a course nearby and I'm keen to get some expert help.


----------



## Dave KG

TonyA said:


> Is there a beginners tuition day planned for early 2010?, cos i love to attend. I live in county Durham, it's quite a hike :driver: but no one seems to be doing a course nearby and I'm keen to get some expert help.


Yes, there will be dates through 2010 :thumb: First planned is 21st February, awaiting final confirmation.


----------



## TonyA

Dave KG said:


> Yes, there will be dates through 2010 :thumb: First planned is 21st February, awaiting final confirmation.


if that's a beginners course, how do I book my place?


----------



## Dave KG

TonyA said:


> if that's a beginners course, how do I book my place?


It is a Beginners course  The thread will be up very soon, I'm writing it out just now in Word with full details of what the modified courses will contain, where they will be etc. To sign up will be just like this thread, once it goes live, just post up what date you want to attend and I'll add you to the list :thumb:


----------



## Shug

At the risk of parroting everyone else...
Did the class yesterday and was fantastic. Learned lots, good sausage rolls! Dave and Gordon are excellent teachers. Just one gripe tho. went out this morning to admire my shiny bonnet and it was covered in these:








Lil *******!!!!:lol:


----------



## jester212

Just want to say a big thank you to Dave and Gordon for yesterdays detailing class. It was worth every penny and the amount of knowledge and tips you pick up is incredible. I now feel confident to go and buy a rotary machine and treat my Monaro to a full detail. Once again thank you and i would highly recommend this to anyone, regardless of skill level.

Steve ( Guy with the Monaro  )

PS....Only took me an hour to get home to Aberdeen...:car::car:


----------



## Bratwurst

I had a great time too!

As the others said, Dave and Gordon are great teachers loaded with knowledge and are more than happy to spend all day (and night) teaching you the art of proper polishing!

The 50 bucks spent there will prove to be invaluable to me in the future, so defo bargain for anyone considering the classes. :buffer:

Nice to meet the other DW'ers too. Some lovely cars on show there, and nice people who owned them. :thumb:

Dennis.


----------



## Deeg

Thrided from me!

Dave and Gordon are top guys and the knowledge they have and more than willing to pass in is just superb. 

Thanks again for a great day guys!

Also great to meet up with some other guys can now atleast put a couple faces to the names now.

1 hour thats pretty good going! nae surprised the way you past me on the A90 though! I stopped off at dundee to pick up a chinkers for the wife to sweeten her up! still home by 10:15pm.

Deeg


----------



## jester212

No point having all that horses and not using them haha.


----------



## M4D YN

jester212 said:


> No point having all that horses and not using them haha.


very true :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

nice to hear all you guys enjoyed it:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Grinnall v8

:thumb:As been said before great day yesterday:thumb:

Don't feel as frightend of the rotary now will give the
merc a full machine polish in the near future. (pics and
a wee write up with that) as good to meet other members
and hope to see you at the next detailing meet.

Thanks again to Dave and Gordon and I for one will be
booking another day with yous:thumb::thumb:

All the best with future classes.......

Billy (gold merc)


P.S. cheers Dennis for the endless cups of coffee :wave::wave:


----------

